# Saterlite email



## Wilbur (Apr 11, 2006)

At Peterborough I was told of a satelite email receiver systen that was the size of a laptop with a better price than the sat dish of 6000Std ....any help?

Wilbur


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

its the BGAN System you are talking about i believe Wilbur


----------



## Wilbur (Apr 11, 2006)

for those that are interested I think this is still out of the question for the non business user...... cost $550..... that is OK but the $6.50 per megabite sent and received not bad but there is a $32 month fee with a min of 12 months which for the writer adds up to too much just to get personal emails with so many campgrounds having wirless internet available. But at least now I know and can forget it for a couple of years then who knows.

Wilbur, today in Denmark


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wilbur

On the road, cheap broadband is "The Holy Grail" of all motorhomers who like to use the internet. Unfortunately, just like the Holy Grail I think it will be some time before any of us find it.

enjoy Denmark...

Mike


----------

